# Comment ouvrir plusieur page WEB sous OSX???



## safri_duo78 (10 Juin 2004)

je sais...question conne   
mais voila je vien de windows XP donc ya encore quelque truc auquel je suis pas habitué...
par exemple j'ouvre une page web, quand je clique sur l'icone internet explorer (dans le dock ou sur le bureau) ca maffiche celle sur laquelle je suis deja au lieu de m'en mettre une autre...
merci de m'aider


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

safri_duo78 a dit:
			
		

> je sais...question conne
> mais voila je vien de windows XP donc ya encore quelque truc auquel je suis pas habitué...
> par exemple j'ouvre une page web, quand je clique sur l'icone internet explorer (dans le dock ou sur le bureau) ca maffiche celle sur laquelle je suis deja au lieu de m'en mettre une autre...
> merci de m'aider


si explorer est selectionné (safari est plus rapide...) tapes pomme plus n comme nouveau et hop


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

et au fait c'est pas une question conne


----------



## safri_duo78 (10 Juin 2004)

arf, je ne saurai comment te remercier, d'un cooup la vie est plus facile, c'est dingue ce que c'est rapide les racourci sous mac, pour ouvrir une page>>pomme+n, copier>>pomme+C, coller>>pomme+V,
si vous avez d'autre racourci comme ca je suis preneur
merci encore


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2004)

pomme- 

q =quitter
w= fermer la fenêtre
o= ouvrir
h= masquer l'appli
tab= naviguer entre les applis
m= minimiser la fenêtre dans le dock
<= bouger entre les différentes fenêtres d'une appli
x,c,v = couper, copier, coller
a= tout sélectionner
z= annuler (undo)
s= sauver
p= imprimer
f= chercher
g= chercher le suivant (une fois qu'une recherche est faite)
b= gras
i= italique


dans un navigateur 

pomme-

L= sélectionne l'adresse en cours
r= recharger la page
flèche gauche, droite= page prec./suivante


(sans parler des combinaison avec option et majuscule, consulte l'aide mac, ils sont presque tous répertoriés.)


----------



## Emeric (10 Juin 2004)

safri_duo78 a dit:
			
		

> arf, je ne saurai comment te remercier, d'un cooup la vie est plus facile, c'est dingue ce que c'est rapide les racourci sous mac, pour ouvrir une page>>pomme+n, copier>>pomme+C, coller>>pomme+V,
> si vous avez d'autre racourci comme ca je suis preneur
> merci encore



Dans Safari, tu as aussi pomme + t qui permet d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet (et de multiplier les fenêtres dans une seule fenêtre)

Tu en trouveras plein d'autres dans les menus (Fichier, édition, etc.) Attention à certaines applis - surtout Photoshop   - qui n'utilisent pas certains raccourcis "standards".


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

en fait, comme sous windows, tu peux les trouver marqués dans les menus   

et il y a aussi mon préféré
pomme + yé     :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2004)

et dans safari, t'as aussi quand tu clique sur un lien avec pomme, ca te l'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet, pomme+majuscule dans un onglet sélectionné, et d'autres trucs comme ca décris dans les préférences du logiciel à l'onglet "onglets" (c'est marrant ca... hihihi) Ca t'évite un clic droit pour sélectionner dans la liste

et au passage, pomme + , c'est les préférences dans la majorité des softs.


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2004)

ben oui, pomme virgule, c'est pas ca ?
Pourtant c'est ce que je fais depuis toujours... 

[edit] ca sert plus a rien ca... Y'a pas moyen de supprimer un post ?[/edit]


----------

